# L1 at events



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get some professional shots from Angela Ward-Brown Photography (photo credits to her!) recently.

I'm using this set-up for smaller events and have been very happy with it ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks absolutely stunning ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely set up joe nice and compact and perfect for events


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking great! What's the tamper?


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

igm45 said:


> Looking great! What's the tamper?


 Londinium button tamper


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

a beauty of a setup


----------

